# First time passenger today



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

guy gets in car today and explains it’s his first uber ride. I welcome him and I was really nice to him. He was from Mexico and visiting. He asked a couple questions about the app and I explained. I also mentioned about the rating system. I explain 5 was for a good ride and 4 and below was generally for if there was a real issue and that none were good. I rated him 5 stars , he wanted to shake my hand, said ty and tipped 2.00 in the app and rated me 4 stars. Pissed me off. 

I believe he rated me 4 stars just because I mentioned the rating system and not because the ride was bad. 

It dropped my rating .1 point. 

Some of these people are simply hateful. No class and not good people. I’m seriously considering slamming every last passenger with a 1 if they are not simply amazing and meet my standards. They spend 5.00 on a ride and expecting you to treat them like they just spent 500.00. It’s really stupid. 

The bad part here is, if I slam the ones who deserve it, my ratings will only fall due to retaliation and not because of a true reflection of my service. I’ve worked hard for my 4.97 rating and if I rate accurately then you can kiss that rating goodbye.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Get over it. Take the 2 bucks and run! You get paid exactly the same as anyone else in your area, typically anything over 4.6 is good to go. I'm guessing you don't have that many rides under your belt, you will get more 4s, 1s who knows. Stop letting uber play you with carrying about ratings, it's a form of gamification designed to keep you going without giving you money. I work for money not stars and have no illusions about being perfect.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Your 4.97 is worth no more than someone else's 4.7. By all means, vent, but keep it in perspective and don't obsess over a fake carrot dangling in front of your nose.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

$2 buys you a cup of coffee. I would take $2 and 4 stars all day.


----------



## GhostOfTedgey (Oct 3, 2017)

Krit said:


> guy gets in car today and explains it's his first uber ride. I welcome him and I was really nice to him. He was from Mexico and visiting. He asked a couple questions about the app and I explained. I also mentioned about the rating system. I explain 5 was for a good ride and 4 and below was generally for if there was a real issue and that none were good. I rated him 5 stars , he wanted to shake my hand, said ty and tipped 2.00 in the app and rated me 4 stars. Pissed me off.
> 
> I believe he rated me 4 stars just because I mentioned the rating system and not because the ride was bad.
> 
> ...


Did you offer him mints and gum and cheese doodles?


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Your 4.97 is worth no more than someone else's 4.7. By all means, vent, but keep it in perspective and don't obsess over a fake carrot dangling in front of your nose.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Krit said:


> guy gets in car today and explains it's his first uber ride. I welcome him and I was really nice to him. He was from Mexico and visiting. He asked a couple questions about the app and I explained. I also mentioned about the rating system. I explain 5 was for a good ride and 4 and below was generally for if there was a real issue and that none were good. I rated him 5 stars , he wanted to shake my hand, said ty and tipped 2.00 in the app and rated me 4 stars. Pissed me off.
> 
> I believe he rated me 4 stars just because I mentioned the rating system and not because the ride was bad.
> 
> ...


 Your rating will not go down if you rate honestly!! Why do people assume that? I've been rating completely honestly ever since we haven't been able to go back and re-rate pax, and my driver rating has gone up.

Just treat everyone as if you're going to rate them five stars; don't mention the ratings system, don't talk about it, don't bring it up, if someone asks you a question about it just say that you "give everyone five stars unless they're incredibly rude" or they damage your car intentionally.

You don't need people to know that you're not going to rate them highly, just be friendly and drive carefully and know your city's streets really well. That's all it takes to get 5-dtars from these idiots, I promise you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would rather have 4 stars and $2 than 5 stars and $0. In fact, I would be happy with $20 and a 1 star.

U/L tell people that ratings are important, so we believe it. But it's all a line of crap. Can't pay your bills with that 4.97.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Some of you made great points but some of you seem lost in la la land. I don’t like poor ratings when it isn’t deserved. I don’t suppose I ever will. I try to be good at just about everything I do. To be honest 4.97 pisses me off because I take pride in what I do. Some drivers clearly put more into their job than others. You might make the same at 4.7 as a 4.97 but rest assured one is not the same as another. None of the few low ratings I received were legit and that’s frustrating. 

And if you got 4’s and 2.00 all day you would be deactivated before long.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Krit said:


> Some of you made great points but some of you seem lost in la la land. I don't like poor ratings when it isn't deserved. I don't suppose I ever will. I try to be good at just about everything I do. To be honest 4.97 pisses me off because I take pride in what I do. Some drivers clearly put more into their job than others. You might make the same at 4.7 as a 4.97 but rest assured one is not the same as another. None of the few low ratings I received were legit and that's frustrating.
> 
> And if you got 4's and 2.00 all day you would be deactivated before long.


We are in lala land, that's a hoot. How many rides do you have under your belt? You will learn again that life isn't fair and having pride in something you can't control is a fool's errand. I keep my car clean, drive well, am kind and polite to all too start. I recognize however that i don't have full control over what i get rated. I have gotten 1 star from drunks who didn't know or care what they were doing. I've gotten 1's from people scamming a ride or who just didn't like me. I've even earned a1 by throwing someone out. Worry about what you have control about and let the rest go, you'll be less stressed out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drove Monday. 17 Lyft rides.

Tuesday morning my rating was 4.91.

No rides given Tuesday.

5 rides given Wednesday on Lyft.

Thursday morning my Lyft rating 4.81.

Mathematically I lost 10 stars.

Absolutely no idea why.

Shit happens, move on.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We are in lala land, that's a hoot. How many rides do you have under your belt? You will learn again that life isn't fair and having pride in something you can't control is a fool's errand. I keep my car clean, drive well, am kind and polite to all too start. I recognize however that i don't have full control over what i get rated. I have gotten 1 star from drunks who didn't know or care what they were doing. I've gotten 1's from people scamming a ride or who just didn't like me. I've even earned a1 by throwing someone out. Worry about what you have control about and let the rest go, you'll be less stressed out.


Let me guess, not as many rides as you. Based on that argument, everything you say is worth more than anything I think. No way I'm lettng you or anyone use that as some auto discussion win and beat other drivers over the head with it like a club.

Some of you make great points but like I said ... some of you are a little out there with your logic.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Krit said:


> Let me guess, not as many rides as you. Based on that argument, everything you say is worth more than anything I think. No way I'm lettng you or anyone use that as some auto discussion win and beat other drivers over the head with it like a club.
> 
> Some of you make great points but like I said ... some of you are a little out there with your logic.


No, based on that its MATH. But I won't bore you with the details.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I drove Monday. 17 Lyft rides.
> 
> Tuesday morning my rating was 4.91.
> 
> ...


I honestly think that Lyft makes up some of their sub-five star ratings and flags. They seem to be the sort to do that.


----------



## GhostOfTedgey (Oct 3, 2017)

Krit said:


> Let me guess, not as many rides as you. Based on that argument, everything you say is worth more than anything I think. No way I'm lettng you or anyone use that as some auto discussion win and beat other drivers over the head with it like a club.
> 
> Some of you make great points but like I said ... some of you are a little out there with your logic.


That's what happens when you drive uber too long. Logic is abandoned.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a newbie today, I explained that after the ride there will be a rate your driver and an option to tip if you want, it did not come up so I said screw it, He gave me a 5.00 cash tip for a $6 ride


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Krit said:


> guy gets in car today and explains it's his first uber ride. I welcome him and I was really nice to him. He was from Mexico and visiting. He asked a couple questions about the app and I explained. I also mentioned about the rating system. I explain 5 was for a good ride and 4 and below was generally for if there was a real issue and that none were good. I rated him 5 stars , he wanted to shake my hand, said ty and tipped 2.00 in the app and rated me 4 stars. Pissed me off.
> 
> I believe he rated me 4 stars just because I mentioned the rating system and not because the ride was bad.
> 
> ...


Figure out a way for me to sell you my ratings points and we're on. I'll trade you 5 stars for a 4 star plus cash. And just because I really want you to be happy, I'll throw in any 10 badges you want for free.

Deal?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Krit said:


> ... he ... rated me 4 stars.


How do you know?


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> How do you know?


Wasn't hard to tell. Was pretty obvious.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Sounds like there was a miscommunication. I don't think even Americans understand that Uber drivers get deactivated below a 4.6 rating.


----------

